# Fruit fly sizes



## KevinsWither (Sep 6, 2015)

What size fruit flies can you feed to Double shield mantids, shield mantids, budwings, Carolina mantids, and some other popular species? Through what instar?


----------



## LAME (Sep 6, 2015)

I feed all my L1's D. Mel and switch over to D. hydei once L2-3 is achieved, depending on the species size.


----------



## Rick (Sep 6, 2015)

LAME said:


> I feed all my L1's D. Mel and switch over to D. hydei once L2-3 is achieved, depending on the species size.


Same. Once those are outgrown I switch to houseflies or blue bottles if they can take them. I usually just skip houseflies.


----------



## LAME (Sep 6, 2015)

Rick said:


> Same. Once those are outgrown I switch to houseflies or blue bottles if they can take them. I usually just skip houseflies.


Yep, same here.


----------



## KevinsWither (Sep 8, 2015)

I would, it is would they accept hydei flies for l1?


----------



## CosbyArt (Sep 8, 2015)

KevinsWither said:


> I would, it is would they accept hydei flies for l1?


L1 instar mantids are really too small for Hydei in any species. Depending on the size of mantids, Hydei can be used starting at L2 or L3.


----------



## KevinsWither (Sep 8, 2015)

Is there a good way to make fruit fly media? Premade cultures in my area are like 12 dollars for a 32 ounce deli container.


----------



## CosbyArt (Sep 8, 2015)

KevinsWither said:


> Is there a good way to make fruit fly media? Premade cultures in my area are like 12 dollars for a 32 ounce deli container.


Lots of great ways.. This is the sticky post under the Food and feeding page, Fruit Fly Recipe Collection.


----------



## csliv36 (Oct 9, 2015)

I have a budwing mantis that I think is L3. Possibly L4. Is it possible for the fruit flies to be too small for the mantis?


----------



## CosbyArt (Oct 9, 2015)

csliv36 said:


> I have a budwing mantis that I think is L3. Possibly L4. Is it possible for the fruit flies to be too small for the mantis?


Likely the FF's are too small. At the very least it should be eating Hydei FF, or moving on to the stable or housefly flies (depending on size, and without a photo is hard to guess). If you need larger flies Rebecca at MantisPlace sells all the varieties of flies, or you can get housefly pupa at SpiderPharm as well. In the meantime you can use smaller crickets likely about 1/4" in length would be the best.


----------



## csliv36 (Oct 10, 2015)

CosbyArt said:


> Likely the FF's are too small. At the very least it should be eating Hydei FF, or moving on to the stable or housefly flies (depending on size, and without a photo is hard to guess). If you need larger flies Rebecca at MantisPlace sells all the varieties of flies, or you can get housefly pupa at SpiderPharm as well. In the meantime you can use smaller crickets likely about 1/4" in length would be the best.


Thank you! Yeah I have quite the variety already because I have 3 nymphs and a full grown. I just have too many fruit flies and were hoping to be able to feed them to my little budwing  Thanks again!


----------

